# iPod Classic syncing issues.



## megadieftw (Jul 17, 2010)

I've recently purchased a new laptop, a sony vaio VPCEA1S1E in white, and transfered my music collection onto it. I installed iTunes and I've been using my ipod with it happily ever since (I've had it for nearly a week now, the laptop that is). However recently when connecting my ipod windows pops up with this message talking about scanning and fixing something. Meanwhile in iTunes the ipod does various things. Sometimes it is ejected straight away, sometimes its allowed to start syncing, then it gets ejected form itunes but the ipod just says connected on it. Its very strange. And a couple of times I've had an itunes error message pop up saying that the ipod couldn't be synced due to the folder not being found.

Basically I've never ever had a problem with my ipod before but now it wont syn all of a sudden. Its very strange. (Yet last.fm still managed to scrobble the songs from it correctly?)

This is driving me nuts, please help.

Its the laptop model above, windows 7 blah blah blah. The ipod is the 120GB classic from the generation just before the current. They're all up to date, there's no crap on my computer, its too new, I haven't had any viruses I'm yet. As I say I'm struggling to see what's happened here :4-dontkno.


----------



## megadieftw (Jul 17, 2010)

Having a look through the ipod it turns out randomly a load of the albums have been removed and they cant sync back on. I don't know whats going on. It just wont finish syncing. It always comes up with folder not found halfway through syncing the songs back on then the ipod disappears off of itunes.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you tried:
* downloading and re-installing the latest version of iTunes
* uncheck the sync automatically box in iTunes and manually add the folders of music you want on the iPod

Have you, since installing iTunes moved/renamed any of the folders holding your music- re-organised where your music is on the laptop? If so iTunes will no longer be able to find the songs moved as it stores the music in your library as links to where the music files reside on your computer.


----------



## megadieftw (Jul 17, 2010)

I restored the iPod (which I forgot about) which seems to have fixed the issue for now. However its still saying it can't sync 10 podcasts which I've long since deleted from even itunes, so it shouldn't even be _trying_ to sync them. I dunno whats up with that.


----------

